# Best place to buy mod bits for OPV for a Gaggia baby!



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

hi, when can i buy mod bits in the UK to upgrade my Baby gaggia, im looking for specifically for the OPV mod. I can source a kit in the UK but works out £60 with delivery plus taxes.

See kit picture:









can anyone help please?

regards

mohammad


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Pretty sure you can tweak your machine without spending out...


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

any help with how? and how to? ive done a search but cant find anything which is helpful enough to give me the confidence to actually try it myself.



MartinB said:


> Pretty sure you can tweak your machine without spending out...


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

There's a 10mm plastic but that holds a spring in place. You can back this nut off until you're getting 10 bar. I replied to a thread yesterday which you were asking the similar question on


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Which part of this do I need to loosen mate?


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

I turned the brass 10mm nut by one circle, I'm concerned it's gonna leak now, I've read it's supposed to have some sort of glue around it.

Any tips?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Has it had an affect on pressure?


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

i snapped the t connecting pipe for the silicone hoses, so just waiting for a new one to be delivered, so cant advise if its made a difference to the pressure, also i dont have anything to measure the pressure with.

is my obv different to the other OBVs as this has a brass nut, whereas your previous postst state there is a plastic nut? mines is a 2006 baby, if that helps.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

You're in the dark without a gauge i'm afraid.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah I've put name on lists here but waiting for my turn.


----------

